
Show HN: One-click time zone converter - Kkoala
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/time-zone-converter/eojaekhfpeakafmjnmkpkccjlmbkmceg
======
Kkoala
Basically the title, you just highlight the part you want to convert and then
right-click and you will see the highlighted time in your local time zone.

I personally use it everyday just because it's so simple and quick. It's been
a while since I built it. Recently received a bump in users and some great
feedback so I thought that it could be useful for you as well.

